# Cloudy Water



## AulonoHaprican (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello everyone,
First post here. I've been keeping Africans (Cichlids) for over 12 years now & about 1 year ago finally upgraded to a 120gal tank. This tank has been running with 2 Aqueon QuietFlow 55/75, & a C-360 Canister from my old 75gal. I do a 75% water change once per week & a 30% water change the middle of the week. I've always been able to get my water absalutly crystal clear in my 75 but can't quite get it there in the 120. My substrate is sand (Diameter of sugar) with Texas Holly rock, & some old rock that I had in my wives flower bed. All of perimeters are good, & Im all out of ideas, all help is appreciated.
Thanks in advance,
AulonoHaprican~ :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

is the substrate the same substrate that was in the 75? it sounds like the sand is to fine. as u know africans like to dig. maybe fine sand never has chance to settle. u could throw some filter floss or water polisher in the filter which may help if this is the case. if it is new substrate was it rinsed properly? if it wasnt rinsed really well before hand u would be suprised how long it will keep water cloudy. i also think a 75% water change once a week along with a 30% once a week also is to much. no need especially with africans. your tank is probably in a constant mini cycle because of the massive water changes u are doing. imo


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

also just noticed u say rock from wifes flower bed. us it the white rock thats about the size of a quarter?


----------



## AulonoHaprican (Mar 31, 2014)

sumthinfishy said:


> also just noticed u say rock from wifes flower bed. us it the white rock thats about the size of a quarter?


LOL! No It was a huge boulder I broke into a few smaller more managable sizes. :thumb:


----------



## AulonoHaprican (Mar 31, 2014)

sumthinfishy said:


> is the substrate the same substrate that was in the 75? it sounds like the sand is to fine. as u know africans like to dig. maybe fine sand never has chance to settle. u could throw some filter floss or water polisher in the filter which may help if this is the case. if it is new substrate was it rinsed properly? if it wasnt rinsed really well before hand u would be suprised how long it will keep water cloudy. i also think a 75% water change once a week along with a 30% once a week also is to much. no need especially with africans. your tank is probably in a constant mini cycle because of the massive water changes u are doing. imo


No, its new, & yes I rinsed for hours to remove dust. I have filter floss in it now & have always. As for the the frequent water changes I over stock so its necessary for more frequent water changes, & I always use prime after changes.
8)


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i think everyone with africans overstocks. lol. theres no need for that big of water changes unles extremely underfiltered. i'm def sticking with mini cycle. im not trying to discredit your methods, but i had identical issue in one of my african tanks and this was how i fixed it.


----------



## AulonoHaprican (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah, I do it to cut down on aggression...lol! With my filtration as it is, do you think it's enough for the volume? I'll cut back the 30% for a couple if weeks & see how that works. 
I appreciate your feed back!


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i think your filtration is border line. your filtration is probly good for 200-250 gal on paper. seeing as you are heavily stocked, i would consider getting a bigger canister. i really think the big water changes are keeping it in a constant many cycle, i would do 50% once a week until u get bigger canister, then drop it down to 30% once a week. thats what i would do if it were my tank. good luck


----------



## AulonoHaprican (Mar 31, 2014)

Sweet, I'll try it. 
Thanks!


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Seachem Purigen and poor man's water clarifier (a powerhead connected to a plastic bottle JAMMED with filter floss) ought to solve your water clarity issue.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

pablo111 said:


> Seachem Purigen and poor man's water clarifier (a powerhead connected to a plastic bottle JAMMED with filter floss) ought to solve your water clarity issue.


yes that would fix it temporarily, but it would cloud right back up again if he doesnt determine the cause of the problem. he needs to figure out what is causing it to cloud and make changes to fix it. by doing your method and not making any other changes, such as filtration or water change schedule, then water would remain cloudy


----------

